# Anyone (recently) moved from Mac to PC for their primary Daw?



## edhamilton (Mar 28, 2017)

It's been one of those days ..... frustration with various apple issues. No need to bore with the details - 
so - anyone decide to make the move to PC for their primary DAW?

I'm half hoping to hear horror stories that make my mac pro look beautiful again -
or maybe its time to make the move.

I started with a Mac Plus running Performer 1.1.
It takes a lot to drive me to this point. Can't believe I'm even typing the question.
But ......

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 28, 2017)

IMO it doesn't matter. Your gonna have issues either way.

HZ switched many many years ago so there's that. 

A composer I frequently work with also moved from Mac to PC and is OK with working with either as he knows the issues that he'll have with both. I believe one of the main reasons he's stuck with PC is that he's found video to run better in DAW's on PC's.


----------



## benatural (Mar 28, 2017)

I jumped ship in 2010 and haven't looked back. It always boils down to personal preference, so I don't mean to spark a platform war. But for me, I see no compelling reason to use a Mac again. I generally find windows to be a more flexible environment to work in. Happy to elaborate if you'd like.

But you can still see the Mac user in me. I keep my windows task bar on top


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 28, 2017)

If you're not a Logic user, there's no logistical reason to be on a Mac. Windows 10 is pretty close to Mac feel-wise.


----------



## MChangoM (Mar 28, 2017)

I made the switch as did just about everyone in my circle of creatives (music, VFX, 3D) that require high-end pro power. If you're capable of using a DAW and virtual instruments, you can easily handle the relatively small interface differences. The vast array of hardware and software options on the PC and Apple's failure to keep up with the technology make it a no-brainer IMO. All of the high-end innovations meant to satisfy the demands of gamers (and recently, virtual reality) are a boon for digital creatives.


----------



## URL (Mar 28, 2017)

I made a switch from Mac to Pc recently and everything worked perfect "no" issue. In the beginning I used PC slave for all samples, all synth in the main daw CB9, then I decided to transfer some sample lib to main daw and installed Kontakt and so on for that setup and hell started, for some reason everything went crazy, to use pc slave and at the same time sample lib in main daw made my set up totally unstable.

A lot of issue happened and who to "blame" I don't know, I have spoken to a lot of support persons
for the software companies but none have so far any good solutions.

I'm technician myself and worked with technology all my life but, if something goes wrong and your computer freeze or error message shows or software doesn't lives up to the expectations for your setup -Pc can be a nightmare nothing helps. I have a lot of ram and dsp cards none of them have any issue so my problems is, I think "software" related...Vep, Kontakt, CB9, plugins etc.
I never had this problems on my Mac pro.

One thing is, if for some reason Win 10 have done a update and things become unstable, reinstall all of your software for your music setup and use the latest driver, check Graphic drivers for those can be a real pain if they don't work as they should.

I have stopped win 10 so win doesn't update in services and everything is a little better now, but I don't no if win 10 is to blame for my problems...

I used Mac for many years and that period my setup worked much better then they way I want to setup my template with Pc slave.

This seems scary but there is a lot of people that use Pc/win works flawless, there is a lot of combinations in different hardware and software that can go wrong in this daw world- even in a Apple computer...so


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 28, 2017)

MAC, PC - does it really matter? Well, sometimes it does. I was long-time PC user, then tried Mac for a couple of months and did not find it superior in what I needed to do (on the contrary). I still like OSX more then Win, although Windows 10 is great for me. To me, my PC has more flexibility, responds faster than high-end mac, was way cheaper to build extremely powerful machine and is familiar system because I was on it for a long time. But you see composers and people doing fantastic work in both of them, so that is the answer. You have to feel comfortable and familiar with the tools in your system and I think that is essential to people on Mac or PC.


----------



## mjsalam (Mar 28, 2017)

As has already been stated both are susceptible to issues. For me (having moved from PC to Mac many years ago) it really comes down to 2 things:


Apples' control of the entire stack is very compelling from a QA perspective and for me very evident in the performance and overall stability of the system.
The registry. For me this is the achilles heel for Windows. It invariably gets bloated and filled with orphans over time resulting in instability, susceptibility to corruption, and sluggishness. I do not experience this with MacOS (certainly not to the same extent). Win 10 does little to change this from what I have seen.
If money were no object, Apple/MacOS is an easy and obvious choice for me. But alas, reality has me considering Windows again...warts and all.

Kind of makes me think of the old Linux phrase "Linux is only free if your time has no value". Do you want to be a computer technician or write music? (A bit overstated yes...both platforms require some technical administration but I think you get the point)


----------



## Symfoniq (Mar 28, 2017)

I switched my desktop from Mac to PC a couple of years ago (custom-built), and my laptop from Mac to PC about six months ago (ThinkPad). I have no regrets. I'd used primarily Macs since about 1990.

The thing about "Apple's control of the entire stack" (as one poster put it) is that Apple isn't showing equal consideration to every part of its ecosystem. iOS devices make up the vast majority of Apple's revenue now, and they get the vast majority of the company's attention and resources. To anyone who is paying attention (I support an installation of Macs for a living), the neglect is beginning to show. If a Mac wasn't needed to develop iOS apps, I suspect the platform would be even more neglected than it already is.

In my experience, the Mac doesn't "just work" anymore, and it no longer justifies the premium that Apple charges.


----------



## benatural (Mar 28, 2017)

mjsalam said:


> The registry. For me this is the achilles heel for Windows. It invariably gets bloated and filled with orphans over time resulting in instability, susceptibility to corruption, and sluggishness. I do not experience this with MacOS (certainly not to the same extent). Win 10 does little to change this from what I have seen.



Coincidentally, the registry and command line are two things I actually like about Windows. If used carefully the registry can allow you to customize your windows experience in small but important ways. I occasionally use CCleaner to clear out orphans in the registry; been doing it for years and have never run into any issues.

Mac has similar bloat issues with the Preferences and Library folders if I recall?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2017)

Mac users are cool guys and PC users are dorky conservatives. We learned that years ago in the commercials.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2017)

On a less serious note, bloat was an issue 25 years ago when we turned off the menu bar clock to save CPU cycles.


----------



## mjsalam (Mar 28, 2017)

I think that controlling the stack is controlling the stack. You either do...or you don't. To my mind, Apple's focus (or lack thereof) doesn't really factor into the inherent benefits that it affords. Whether or not their overall direction is aligned to what some of us might prefer is another thing altogether. I think Microsoft realizes this (as well as the potential margins) and so we have the Surface line (which is compelling...but also not cheap). My biggest issue with staying on MacOS these days is cost. I agree it gets harder to justify. Otherwise theres Hackintosh and there's Windows. I have enjoyed building my own PC's back in the day but it's just not good use of my time. As for the registry, it had good intentions behind it but is fundamentally flawed in so many ways. I agree Powershell is great and getting better and better. If you are into scripting then Windows has certainly caught up quite a bit.

At the risk of of being of absolutely no help to the OP I would just offer this: I'm not sure how bad or for how long you've had issues with Apple or your Mac but presuming they haven't been systemic I wouldn't do something so drastic based on a one-off. You *will* eventually have some kind of technical issues wherever you go so unless there is some other reason calling you to Windows I would stick with the "devil you know".


----------



## mjsalam (Mar 28, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> On a less serious note, bloat was an issue 25 years ago when we turned off the menu bar clock to save CPU cycles.



It's just the unfortunate downside of a monolithic infrastructure.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2017)

My only gripe is with the current product line. As I keep repeating, someone high up there is making bad decisions.


----------



## KeyRakel (Mar 28, 2017)

I have and (occasionally) use both, depending on the task at hand. But to be honest, these days I find the Win10 environment much better for most of my work. Especially when mixing, and I can use the touch screen which feels more natural.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Mar 28, 2017)

I ended with both, for redundancy, and use a LaCie 2big between the two. There have been times that one is down, and I can switch most times to the other platform.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2017)

Windows is great for sample slaves, because it runs on cheaper hardware.

Other than that, both my Macs are great machines. My gripe above is because had to go to the used market for them.

Apple still has a lot of fabulous products. Ridiculous lack of headphone jack aside, you can't hype how revolutionary the iPhone is; they did an amazing job with it. The MacBook Air changed laptops (although they need a real pro one as well, and replacing the 11" MacBook Air with that thing with the shitty keyboard makes no sense to me). Their original Magic Keyboard is the best ever - which is why the redesigned v.2 one is so annoying. I like their routers better than others.

And their OS is done with a sense of fun that's missing from others.

The mic drop is Logic Pro X.

So no, I'm not about to switch.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Mar 28, 2017)

I moved from Atari to PC to Mac.


----------



## AlexRuger (Mar 28, 2017)

Made the switch and I love it. I use both Windows 7 and Windows 10, and I've honestly fallen in love with it (5-years-ago-me can't believe I just said that). 

It feels so...utilitarian? I like that I feel one small level closer to the silicon. And the fact that it's a platform that not only supports but _will support the future advancements in_ PCI. 

Just know that you _will _need to know more about and keep more of an eye on maintenance and steering clear of potential issue. I think it's a good thing, but it can blindside people who aren't prepared for it.


----------



## samphony (Mar 29, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> My only gripe is with the current product line. As I keep repeating, someone high up there is making bad decisions.


No you're it holding wrong!

(Kidding)


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 29, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Windows is great for sample slaves, because it runs on cheaper hardware.
> 
> Other than that, both my Macs are great machines. My gripe above is because had to go to the used market for them.
> 
> ...


That pretty much sums it up. The phone and the laptop are both excellent consumer line products, and their OS is made for that consumer line. But pro lines have different needs.

Consumer lines need constant changes to the OS, but pro lines don't. On Mac there are always problems with all the plug-ins keeping up. And in 2017 there's still no AU equivelant for VST3, it must be either hard to make compatible to consumer OS needs, or maybe they just don't want to spend the money.


----------



## edhamilton (Mar 29, 2017)

just wanted to say thanks gang. really appreciate the input.


----------



## Tatu (Mar 29, 2017)

I jumped from Mac/Logic to Win 10/Cubase last autumn and even with my limited experience with Cubase (vs. ~10 years with Logic) and some early problems (broken RAM) I haven't had any issues. Easy as breathing.

I do all that stuff and more (games!) that I used to do on mac with pc now and I'm very happy.

EDIT: I use single system to everything.


----------



## MChangoM (Mar 29, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> My only gripe is with the current product line. As I keep repeating, someone high up there is making bad decisions.



I think Apple is making the right decisions. My heart tells me they should honor the loyalty of creatives who were their core market for so many years. But the correct business decision is to focus resources on more strategic markets and emerging technologies. Not to say they won't still make Macs, but the theme seems to be "too little, too late".

Microsoft seems more than willing to fill the void; the upcoming release of Windows is called "Creators Update".


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 29, 2017)

> The phone and the laptop are both excellent consumer line products, and their OS is made for that consumer line. But pro lines have different needs.



OS X (now called Mac OS) is awesome, a complete pleasure to use. I can't imagine what you're talking about.

Also - not directed at you, but in general - it always strikes me as pompous self-aggrandizement when musicians declare themselves "pro," unlike those other [turning up nose] "consumers."

Guess what? We're all consumers!



> the theme seems to be "too little, too late".



Feh. They just need to come out with a Mac Pro that isn't priced too high. And a laptop that holds more RAM and has a few ports.

After that, someone needs to slap the executive who believes the one thing people want is for their next machine to be the thickness of a washer thinner than the current one.

But it's far too early to dance on Apple's grave.

By the way, Logic Pro X.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 29, 2017)

Also, they're so vain I bet they think we're talking about them.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 29, 2017)

> I moved from Atari to PC to Mac.



Skipping the middleman, I moved from Atari to a Mac Plus when I saw how much faster Passport Designs MasterTracks Pro ran on it. 

Before that: Yamaha QX-5. Great hardware sequencer.


----------



## sluggo (Mar 29, 2017)

Hans switched to Folgers crystals instant coffee back in the 80's. You should too.


----------



## peter5992 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm a lifelong PC user (since early 1980s) though I have worked on macs. The bottom line is that when it comes to performance, PCs offer much more bang for the buck, and the flexibility to build a very powerful system just the way you want it. The programs that I use every day (Sibelius, Reaper, Pro Tools) run equally well on both mac and PC so there is no preference in that regard.


----------



## dnegovan (Mar 30, 2017)

The big issue for me was less about the OS and more about the ability to customize your hard drive & PCI configuration without spending unnecessary money on Thunderbolt accessories - not to mention the unnecessary money spent making the Mac Pro small, difficult to customize, and eventually ugly when you add all of the accessories you need. OR the unnecessary money you're dishing out for the super jacked video cards that are overkill for most of us.

In 2014 this made me feel like I definitely wanted to build my own machine. This left me with either moving to PC or building a hackintosh. I suppose I could have bought a modded 12 core but I didn't want to drop all of that money on older technology. So I built a hackintosh because I love the Mac OS. Worked out great - a few hiccups and some troubleshooting here and there but nothing major and really not too far off from what Windows users who build their own machines have to deal with. A lot of it was actually fun.

Now that I am a father of one with a second on the way I don't think the time spent tinkering with the hackintosh is going to be worth it for me next time.... will probably just go with Windows when I build my next rig. Because I still feel like if you need a pro machine to do a specific job like this, being able to spend your money on exactly what you need is FAR preferable to spending it on a bunch of stuff you don't and then spending more to compensate for what's missing!

EDIT: To be clear I despise the Windows environment but I really do feel like the hoops you have to jump through in order to be a Mac composer in 2017 are getting ridiculous.


----------



## URL (Mar 30, 2017)

My system works flawless now (at last)with PC/CB9 and Pc- slaves after after having visited "technology hell" and back.
The big advantage using Pc in a working state its a really economic setup
There is a lot of software that could make your system unstable...


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm with Nick when it comes to the insanely stupid priorities at Apple lately - there have been some software design issues in particular that make me want to throw something (does anyone in Cupertino do anything other than hang at Starbucks with their 1/8" thin MacBooks?) ...But then I take a look at that 1995-era GUI, fonts and lack of Mac OS Finder on my PC slave (which is admittedly a monster) - I just can't imagine staring at that all day. If there's a way to make Windows look more Mac-like without system-level hacks, I'd LOVE to be educated about that. The fonts alone are awful. I get that this is all subjective - some folks just don't care about that stuff. I do. It's all part of the work environment for me.

Anyway, as frustrating as some things have been on the Mac side of the fence, it's still a far easier ecosystem to manage from a creative standpoint, IMO. And the aesthetics are a big part of that. Just my $.02 though, and more than ever, Apple has me wishing Windows were a better alternative at times...


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 30, 2017)

OOT: I switched from an I-Phone to an Android-Phone and never ever will buy an I-Phone. For so many reasons....!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 30, 2017)

dnegovan, for me the biggest issue is price more than outdated technology. If the current Mac Pro were $2500 - with a realistic amount of memory and storage - it would be a fantastic studio machine. I say all the time that computers are no longer 2-year investments.

(Similarly, the updated 12-core I bought was priced appropriately, not $1900, which makes it a fantastic studio machine.)

The other issue you bring up - PCI - has been a pain in the wallet since the stone ages. Pro Tools TDM NuBus, Pro Tools TDM PCI, Pro Tools PCI 24-bit, MOTU PCI 424 that works on some Macs but not others, expensive SCSI cards, expensive dual-monitor cards, Magma expansion chassis... computer cards can kiss my ass really hard.

FireWire works day in and out.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Mar 30, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Skipping the middleman, I moved from Atari to a Mac Plus when I saw how much faster Passport Designs MasterTracks Pro ran on it.
> 
> Before that: Yamaha QX-5. Great hardware sequencer.


I wish I could have switched from Atari straight to Mac, but having just graduated, I could not afford a Mac, so I went with the PC for a bit whilst I was busy gigging. But then Apple bought Emagic, and then that was a really good excuse to buy a Mac.

Anecdotally, I have not by choice ended up being "the IT fix-it guy" (as in "computer" guy) amongst my extended family and even friends. Sigh. Years of defragmenting hard-drives re-installing windows, figuring out why Windows was running slow on XYZ machine. A journalist friend of mine's "Tiny PC", yes that used to be an actual brand in the UK, was a particularly frequent offender. Eventually I got fed up and told everyone to buy a Mac for their next machine. Now I barely ever get "IT support" calls anymore. That makes me happy.

Look, I get it, with PC's it's easier to build your own, you can get more bang for your buck, personally I know where I am happiest, and luckily I can afford it.

My Dad actually chucked my Atari without asking me. Me so sad.


----------



## AlexRuger (Mar 30, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> I take a look at that 1995-era GUI, fonts and lack of Mac OS Finder on my PC slave (which is admittedly a monster) - I just can't imagine staring at that all day. If there's a way to make Windows look more Mac-like without system-level hacks, I'd LOVE to be educated about that. The fonts alone are awful. I get that this is all subjective - some folks just don't care about that stuff. I do. It's all part of the work environment for me.
> 
> Anyway, as frustrating as some things have been on the Mac side of the fence, it's still a far easier ecosystem to manage from a creative standpoint, IMO. And the aesthetics are a big part of that. Just my $.02 though, and more than ever, Apple has me wishing Windows were a better alternative at times...



I agree that Windows 7 (I assume that's what's on your PC) looks like ass, fonts included. However, you might want to look at ClearType (Windows' built-in font smoother) for a quick and decent solution.

But IMO Windows 10 looks awesome. Been staring at it for months now and the UI blends into the background just as OS X does. Also, the soon-to-be-released UI refresh might be right up your alley: https://betanews.com/2017/02/01/windows-10-project-neon-app/


----------



## LFO (Mar 30, 2017)

I made the switch from Mac to Apple about 2 years ago. (Yeah, I need to update my Avatar and profile description. lol) My main reason for considering the switch was cost, as I enjoyed using Logic, Cubase and Digital Performer on Mac. (DP wasn't on Windows yet.) After some help here on this forum, I built a beefy box that is silent. I mean,*silent*. Not a peep comes from it; this was an important issue for me. For about $1,500 I have a six core i7 3.4 GHz CPU, 6 SSD drives, a mid level, fanless graphics card and 32 gig of DDR3 memory. The box flys in every way imaginable. I am using Windows 7 Pro and I really like the OS. It is stable, fast and flexible. I am reluctant to leave it, but I am hearing a lot of good around Windows 10 so when I do make the move it shouldn't be too bad. (Knock on wood.)

Now, I did have one hiccup and this is indicative of the Windows environment. I had some problems with Cubase stuttering during playback maybe every couple of minutes. It was a pain, though, because I couldn't get a song rendered without a glitch somewhere in the song. I figured it was an interrupt issue and moved the card to another PCIe slot. No bueno. After a few other things I replaced the card and the problem vanished. So, there is still that and it does demonstrate the only advantage of Apple's strangle hold on the hardware stack. However, to me, the ease of operating system, wider variety of software supported, performance improvement at a much lower cost point all make the move the right move for me. For what it's worth...


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 30, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> I agree that Windows 7 (I assume that's what's on your PC) looks like ass, fonts included. However, you might want to look at ClearType (Windows' built-in font smoother) for a quick and decent solution.
> 
> But IMO Windows 10 looks awesome. Been staring at it for months now and the UI blends into the background just as OS X does. Also, the soon-to-be-released UI refresh might be right up your alley: https://betanews.com/2017/02/01/windows-10-project-neon-app/



Nope, I bought my monster PC slave just last year, and it came with W10 Pro. I've done all the tweaking I can, including ClearType, and it just looks awful compared to MacOS. Again, just my $.02 - and by all means, if I'm missing something about how to make it look decent, I really want to know! I've heard several people say they think W10 looks good, and I wonder if we're looking at the same thing! Still looks like the 90s to me...


----------



## AlexRuger (Mar 30, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> Nope, I bought my monster PC slave just last year, and it came with W10 Pro. I've done all the tweaking I can, including ClearType, and it just looks awful compared to MacOS. Again, just my $.02 - and by all means, if I'm missing something about how to make it look decent, I really want to know! I've heard several people say they think W10 looks good, and I wonder if we're looking at the same thing! Still looks like the 90s to me...



Interesting. What resolution are you working at?


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm a bit surprised to read so much about how W7 or W10 looks. For professional use, not sure what to think about the appearance factor? 

At what points in the workflow do we even see the OS? I turn it on, launch VEP, then C9. From there on I'm looking at the Cubase gui.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 30, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Interesting. What resolution are you working at?



1920 x 1080. Stuff like Kontakt & VE Pro looks fine, but even with font adjustments they still look like they always have in Windows. Slightly better with ClearType, but nowhere near as nice as OSX. It's just a slave machine so I don't have to look at it much - but I'd certainly tinker with it more if it were decent to look at...


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 30, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> I'm a bit surprised to read so much about how W7 or W10 looks. For professional use, not sure what to think about the appearance factor?
> 
> At what points in the workflow do we even see the OS? I turn it on, launch VEP, then C9. From there on I'm looking at the Cubase gui.



Like I said, I get that it doesn't matter to some of us. To me, it does. I spend plenty of time outside of Logic - in other apps, managing project assets, etc. - and the overall aesthetic matters when I have to stare at it all day every day. Heck, Finder is miles beyond Windows Explorer, IMO. I'm gonna bow out of this though as I get how subjective this is, and I don't want to start a platform war. There are certainly advantages to both... peace guys


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Mar 30, 2017)

I switched a few years ago. First I switched from Logic to Cubase on OSX. Then, when time to upgrade hardware, I moved to Cubase on PC. Completely happy, and my Windows 10 DAW is rock solid, fast, and reliable. My 2010-era MacPro is now a sample slave and still works flawlessly in that capacity.


----------



## AlexRuger (Mar 30, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> 1920 x 1080. Stuff like Kontakt & VE Pro looks fine, but even with font adjustments they still look like they always have in Windows. Slightly better with ClearType, but nowhere near as nice as OSX. It's just a slave machine so I don't have to look at it much - but I'd certainly tinker with it more if it were decent to look at...


Oh, I'm working at 2560x1600  Windows looks gorgeous at high resolutions but shitty on moderate ones.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Mar 31, 2017)

LFO said:


> I made the switch from Mac to Apple about 2 years ago. (


Wow, dude, how did you do that? Switch from Mac to Apple?

Did you literally switch from using Macintosh Computers to using Granny Smiths for computing? I want to see that .


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 31, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Oh, I'm working at 2560x1600  Windows looks gorgeous at high resolutions but shitty on moderate ones.



When I can find some downtime, I'll check it out on my 40" 4k. Thing is, OSX looks gorgeous even at 1080p - not that I would work at that resolution anymore, though


----------



## LFO (Mar 31, 2017)

SillyMidOn said:


> Wow, dude, how did you do that? Switch from Mac to Apple?
> 
> Did you literally switch from using Macintosh Computers to using Granny Smiths' for computing? I want to see that .


Lol! Some of us are very talented.


----------



## samphony (Mar 31, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> And in 2017 there's still no AU equivelant for VST3


FYI logic 10.3.1 has AU v3 implemented and VSL is working on an update that will allow to access midi ports like vst3 and aax do.


----------



## mjsalam (Mar 31, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> ... computer cards can kiss my ass really hard.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 3, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> If you're not a Logic user, there's no logistical reason to be on a Mac. Windows 10 is pretty close to Mac feel-wise.



W10 is not an evolving OS where you may eventually get an email from a vendor saying "don't upgrade!". Use to get emails from cross platform developers saying not to update to El Capitan. That's fine and great since I don't use Macs. But now with the evolving W10 there is that possibility of getting the same type of warning. Man it feels good to be part of that club.


----------



## AlexRuger (Apr 3, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> W10 is not an evolving OS where you may eventually get an email from a vendor saying "don't upgrade!". Use to get emails from cross platform developers saying not to update to El Capitan. That's fine and great since I don't use Macs. But now with the evolving W10 there is that possibility of getting the same type of warning. Man it feels good to be part of that club.



Lots of ways to fight that. Enterprise LTSB, taking the upgrade branch for business, etc...


----------

